# Cuts on Nose



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I noticed yesterday afternoon that my little girl had cut her nose somehow (maybe digging in the backyard) but certainly wasn't from playing with another dog or a cat.

This morning it looks a bit worse, maybe even a few more cuts. She keeps sticking her nose on the ground to sniff stuff out and was doing some foraging in the garden this morning, so I don't think it bothers her.

But am wondering how best to stop it getting worse and to heal up?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure it'll heal up okay on it's own WV, we were out hunting today and one of the dogs got a 3 " gash from barbed wire and opinion was divided as to whether vets or super glue was needed..dogs are very resilient creatures


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you use super glue Harri, stand back!!! Boy does it sting when you stick it on............ :-[


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

clean the wound - neosporin - monitor for a day - then off to the vet - if not healing - simple but works ! see any fat layer in the wound the pup does need stiches


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ouch! :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby got a nick on her shoulder today, just a bit of fur missing, it's the rough and tumble of being a Viz i reckon, (especially a working one )


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Our hunt yesterday my friends V came out of the thick bleeding like crazy from his nose. I said you got any EMT gell in that fancy pack your wearing? What is EMT gel he replied. :-\ Dog hunted through it and was fine. I hate to see a good hunt go bad come prepared.


----------



## Kiah_TheAussieVizsla (Jan 13, 2013)

Poor bugger - a couple of suggestions, and from the picture it looks like you can avoid the vet bill and look after your mate:

Apply a topical antiseptic and an antibacterial gel. Don’t use a spray version, which can get into the eyes. Over-the-counter products designed for humans are safe and effective, but knowing Kiah, I keep specialty dog care gel on hand. 

When you give the gel, also give a treat or a chew toy as soon as the antiseptic is applied. This will keep your dog from immediately licking the gel away. Repeat 4 times a day. Watch the cuts for possible signs of infection. Infection is characterized by redness, warmth, swelling and cloudy discharge from the wound. If infection occurs, time for the vet. 

Kiah loves mountain biking - so I can say from experience the antiseptic and antibac gel works really well to avoid infections and speed up the healing process.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, only had betadene in the house so have been applying that except even if she has a treat she manages a few quick licks straight away... I'm sure it'll be ok, just need her to stop reoppening the cuts every few hours


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Betadine is great for a disinfectant for the pups and I suggest continued use. I would be careful with some human formula topical antiseptics as some contain ingredients that are harmful if ingested, and I've never met a dog that doesn't lick his/her wounds. My vet/hunting bud put me onto this EMT gel and he and I both swear by it. Its a must have for any working dog. My dog always has new cuts and scrapes I use it often with great success 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/emtgel.html


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's part of having the breed. They're "into stuff".

Watch it for infection, but it looks pretty clean. 
If you want to err on the safe side, always use a topical product that is safe for babies to use.
Neosporin, Balmex, that type of stuff. 

that wound gel looks pretty nice to have around. Thank's for the link.


----------

